# upgrading from win server 2003 to win server 2008



## gogi100 (Aug 31, 2007)

i have win server 2003 standard sp2 x86 with ad, dns,dc. i want upgrade on windows server enterprise 2008 r2 x64.
i raised domain functional level on win server 2003. from dvd win server 2008 i started adprep /forestprep, adprep /domainprep, adprep /domainprep /gpprep , adprep /rdocprep.
when i started promoting windows server enterprise 2008 r2 i received message:


> The operation failed because:
> 
> Active Directory Domain Services could not replicate the directory partition CN=Schema,CN=Configuration,DC=dri,DC=local from the remote Active Directory Domain Controller dri-net.dri.local.
> 
> "The replication operation encountered a database error."


i checked event viewer logs on directory service and i received


> event id 1168 active directory domain services
> Internal error: An Active Directory Domain Services error has occurred.
> 
> Additional Data
> ...


and


> event id 1173 active directory domain services
> Internal event: Active Directory Domain Services has encountered the following exception and associated parameters.
> 
> Exception:
> ...


when i start repadmin /showreps /v on dc windows server 2003 i receive:


> c:\Program Files\Support Tools>repadmin /showreps /v
> efault-First-Site-Name\computername(DC)
> C Options: IS_GC
> ite Options: (none)
> ...


when i start dcdiag on windows server 2003 i receive


> Domain Controller Diagnosis
> 
> Performing initial setup:
> Done gathering initial info.
> ...


when i start dnslint /ad /s: 192.168.0.20 i receive


> C:\dnslint>dnslint /ad /s 192.168.0.20
> 
> DNSLint will attempt to verify the
> DNS entries used in AD replication
> ...


when i started command dcdiag /test:kccevent, i received:


> Domain Controller Diagnosis
> 
> Performing initial setup:
> Done gathering initial info.
> ...


this is only error on this domain controller when i start dcdiag command. maybe it's problem because i can't make replication from windows server 2003 to windows server 2008. what i do?
thanks?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

gogi100 said:


> i have win server 2003 standard sp2 x86 with ad, dns,dc. i want upgrade on windows server enterprise 2008 r2 x64.
> i raised domain functional level on win server 2003. from dvd win server 2008 i started adprep /forestprep, adprep /domainprep, adprep /domainprep /gpprep , adprep /rdocprep.


Did you make sure and run the 32 bit version of adprep from the DVD on the server 2003 box?


----------



## gogi100 (Aug 31, 2007)

yes, i ran the 32 bit version adprep on windows server 2003


----------

